# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  помогите с выбором ос

## micha83

У меня на ноутбуке vista . могу ли поставить хр

----------


## groks

Да. Нужны подробности?

----------


## tamalex

Только заранее нужно найти драйвера для XP на вашу модель ноутбука (кстати, какую?)

----------


## MegaMaster

А насколько разные драйвера на разные модели?

----------


## AndyPanda

Сильно разные,примерно как запчасти на машины.На каждую марку своя, но иногда и подходит...
А насчет операционки - если меньше 4GB оперативки - ставишь XP и не маешься,
Если больше - ставишь семерку 64 бита и тоже не маешься.
А вот если 4GB то думаешь или забить и поставить XP, или добавить еще 4 и поставить 7-ку

----------


## beshennyj

И на 2 гб 7ка отлично работает!

----------

